# autosmart high style - who sells a small bottle?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking for autosmart high style but can only find it in 5 litres or on ebay .

Do any online shops have them in 500ml size?

i did have zaino and it was good but i moved to gtec and not too impressed by it.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Fraid not, it's your local rep for minimum 5l or more, otherwise it's eBay for smaller sizes

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

As Phil says unfortunately not, autosmart only sell it in 5l although it is dirt cheap.

If your looking for a tyre dressing have a look at gyeon tire.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> Fraid not, it's your local rep for minimum 5l or more, otherwise it's eBay for smaller sizes
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ill have to try the ebay one then. im guessing its the legit stuff?lol as i was bit unsure if it could of been fake stuff.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> As Phil says unfortunately not, autosmart only sell it in 5l although it is dirt cheap.
> 
> If your looking for a tyre dressing have a look at gyeon tire.


What kind of finish does gyeon leave?

im trying to decide which to go for.

autosmart is about£7 on ebay for 1 litre.

gyeon is 400 ml for £12

zaino £12 for 483 ml

i like the finish zaino left but im wondering if autosmart and gyeon finish is same or similiar.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

This is gyeon tyre, and you hardly need any, so 500ml will last you forever, it's awesome stuff










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Highstyle isn't too bad but there's a lot better out there imo. Did you only want a spray type dressing? If so autoglanz trim reaper is good and can be diluted. For gel type dressings megs is great as is autoglyms new gel and also chem guys tyre and trim gel.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

BaileyA3 said:


> Highstyle isn't too bad but there's a lot better out there imo. Did you only want a spray type dressing? If so autoglanz trim reaper is good and can be diluted. For gel type dressings megs is great as is autoglyms new gel and also chem guys tyre and trim gel.


I prefer the spray on type to be honest.

i put zaino on a spray bottle and that worked well.

I find that most dressings dont last long anyway .

my main needs are:
spray on/non greasy application
oem with some nice shine to it but not too glossy.

i


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure about others but I found highstyle both quite greasy and glossy. Trim reaper is good, not greasy and can be diluted to your taste as far as gloss is concerned. Obsession wax Nero is another good one.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I use highstyle mainly on larger 4x4 tyres and find different makes of tyre will leave a slightly different finish. Some shiney, some almost matt. The age and condition of the tyre will have a bearing. :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Where are you based? Don't mind you taking some off me as i have lots of highstyle. Its decent for a spray on but just wipe off the excess.

Don't ebay it as they're usually watered down.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

MEH4N said:


> Where are you based? Don't mind you taking some off me as i have lots of highstyle. Its decent for a spray on but just wipe off the excess.
> 
> Don't ebay it as they're usually watered down.


ah thats a nice offer man 

im based in dudley.what about you?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you would be better with the new Autosmart dressing which is called Fusion. Its water based but has similar durability to a solvent based product, there no splatter from it and its non greasy. It also smells lovely which is a bonus.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> I think you would be better with the new Autosmart dressing which is called Fusion. Its water based but has similar durability to a solvent based product, there no splatter from it and its non greasy. It also smells lovely which is a bonus.


Doesnt last anywhere as well as highstyle though. 2 days and it's gone


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Doesnt last anywhere as well as highstyle though. 2 days and it's gone


Thats not my finding. I get about 2/3 weeks out of it. Admittedly, i dont drive a lot of high speed motorway miles in the wet. I think as with all dressings, it depends on the brand of tyre, mine are Bridgestone Potenza. My friend has Michelin on the front and the Fusion lasts great but on the Dunlops on the back it always wears off a bit quicker but he also gets the same result with Highstyle and Trim Wizard. I think its just the rubber.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

If you were in North Yorks area I could have let you try some no prob. Its comparatively cheap so pretty good VFM I think but does splatter if not applied carefully...........


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

mr.t said:


> ah thats a nice offer man
> 
> im based in dudley.what about you?


I'm in Tipton tomorrow buddy if you need some tyre dressing - I'll even drop it up the road to you - same day service lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Auto Allure said:


> I'm in Tipton tomorrow buddy if you need some tyre dressing - I'll even drop it up the road to you - same day service lol


hi mate. r you sure?would you like anything for it?thats really kind of you. i am in as im watching the f1 lol.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

mr.t said:


> hi mate. r you sure?would you like anything for it?thats really kind of you. i am in as im watching the f1 lol.


Pm me your address and mobile number and when i'm down there i'll drop you a text all being well.


----------

